# Funny BBQ shirts over at Shirt.Woot.com



## backyardsmokin (Aug 2, 2011)

I just saw these two shirts over at shirt.woot.com and thought someone here might get a kick out of them.

Straw, Sticks & Bricks BBQ

http://shirt.woot.com/friends.aspx?k=20415








King of the Grill

http://shirt.woot.com/friends.aspx?k=20397







At this time of this writing, the top shirt has about 6 days before it disappears and and the bottom shirt has about 2 weeks before it disappears.  Both run $15 + free shipping (or $5per item for overnight ship), and sizes run on the smaller side.


----------



## meateater (Aug 2, 2011)

Good one.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 2, 2011)

I like the first one!


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 2, 2011)

That first one is GREAT !!!

Bear


----------

